# Getting a replacement for my rooted TB, need advice....



## 45Wheelgun (Jul 25, 2011)

Dropped my phone yesterday, cracked the screen. The phone still functions. Asurion is sending me a replacement on Tuesday.

I want to make sure I do this correctly. Here is my plan, please feel free to correct me....

1. Backup old phone using My Backup Root / Titanium Backup and then a Nandroid backup.

2. Put old memory card in new phone.

3. Root new phone

4. restore nandriod backup and hopefully not need Mybackup Root or Titanium Backup - backups.

5. Unroot old phone.

Is that about it? Am I missing anything?

Also I rooted very early (got my phone on release day). I am not even sure which method I used then. What is the current "best" way to root a TB?

Anything special about "unrooting" the old one before I send it back?

Thanks for everything,

DAVE


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

that sound s like a good plan


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

45Wheelgun said:


> Dropped my phone yesterday, cracked the screen. The phone still functions. Asurion is sending me a replacement on Tuesday.
> 
> I want to make sure I do this correctly. Here is my plan, please feel free to correct me....
> 
> ...


Very surprised that they are replacing your phone for a cracked screen, they normally don't cover that under your warranty if the phone still functions

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would you be surprised? He said cracked screen and Asurion.... He didn't say he was getting it for free from Verizon. Asurion is the company you pay money to for them to cover all damages outside of your typical warranty issues. I'm not a 100% sure your back up will from one TB to another TB.. I mean you can try it, but I'm just not sure that's all... Not saying it can't be done.. As far as unrooting just run the last official ruu. Don't run one of the leaked ruu's though... It mat be on here all the ruu's that are available if not they are on www.teambamf.net I'm pretty sure.. Make sure it's the full joint in the PG05IMG.zip form and it has the recovery and hboot in it and that will get you straight..


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I would not recommend using a nand from an old phone to a new one. It could cause some issues, or at least that is what I have been told. If I were you, I would just use Titanium backup and other backup utilities.


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got a replacement TB from verizon because my speaker went out. And all I did was a nandroid backup and restored on the new phone. So far I haven't run into any issues with the restore.

Currently the easiest was to root would be revolutionary.io .But that is a windows and Linux only app.


----------



## 45Wheelgun (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I was able to root and restore my nandroid with no issues. Unrooted the old phone and sent it back today.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## 45Wheelgun (Jul 25, 2011)

Bagoffreedom - thanks for the tip on revolutionary.io - That is just slicker then moose snot. Much easier then when I did it the last time.


----------

